# 30,000 sq. ft. parking lot



## K-Raab (Dec 3, 2009)

I have the oppurtunity to bid on this 30,000 square foot parking lot. It would be my only commercial account(ive only ever done residential) so I thought I'd ask for some input. I was thinking of charging an hourly rate for this. How many pounds of salt do you think it would take for a lot this size, 400-500 lbs??? Should i include the salt in my hourly charge? This is in Eastern Pennsylvania by the way.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

what do u want to make an hour? That is what you charge. 400# of bagged salt will do the trick in most circumstances. but all depends on how much traffic the lot gets.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Salt is always an extra charge. Why not give them a per push price or seasonal price?


----------



## K-Raab (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks for the input guys, Im throwing together an estimate, I'll let you know how i make out. Thanks again


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

K-Raab;886064 said:


> I have the oppurtunity to bid on this 30,000 square foot parking lot. It would be my only commercial account(ive only ever done residential) so I thought I'd ask for some input. I was thinking of charging an hourly rate for this. How many pounds of salt do you think it would take for a lot this size, 400-500 lbs??? Should i include the salt in my hourly charge? This is in Eastern Pennsylvania by the way.


How would you add salt to an hourly charge?


----------



## K-Raab (Dec 3, 2009)

cretebaby;886883 said:


> How would you add salt to an hourly charge?


I just asked that question, notice the question mark at the end of that sentence.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

K-Raab;886934 said:


> I just asked that question, notice the question mark at the end of that sentence.


Actuallly.......................You asked this.



K-Raab;886064 said:


> *Should* i include the salt in my hourly charge?


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

K-Raab;886934 said:


> I just asked that question, notice the question mark at the end of that sentence.


WOW!!!....I guess he put you in your place...Next time pay attention Cretebaby for crying out loud.....


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Matson Snow;886949 said:


> WOW!!!....I guess he put you in your place...Next time pay attention Cretebaby for crying out loud.....


:laughing:


----------



## K-Raab (Dec 3, 2009)

cretebaby;886941 said:


> Actuallly.......................You asked this.


Haha Touche.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

K-Raab;887040 said:


> Haha Touche.


LOL

You will screw yourself if you include salt in your hourly rate.

Charge for it by the pound/ton or better yet by the application.


----------

